# Kobe Bryant - Greatness Personified (VIDEO)



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyKgaeAoa-g&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Outstanding Vid

The only thing that Kobe Bryant is missing is a true Theme Song/Music. Jordan has like 3 songs: The Chicago Bulls Intro, "Fly Like An Eagle", and "I Believe I Can Fly" 

Like this youtube vid, which is really only an 'Ok' clip but the music really sucks you in the Atmosphere of 'His Airness'


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

One of the best Kobe mixes of all time. The pull up j at 4:43 is one of the most beautiful plays in basketball. I think I've watched this video a dozen times already... I can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

great video. I always like to see mixes with defense & passing.


----------

